# Flatter Your Figure: Ladies with large arms



## ColdDayInHell (May 2, 2008)

Do you start bringing out your tank tops at the first sign of summer? Or do you hold out and wear shirts with sleeves even in the scorching sun?

Summer can be tough for women who are self-conscious about big arms -- you want to stay cool and look season appropriate, but you don't want to bring attention to your least favorite body part. Don't worry -- we're here to help you find clothes you love that also flatter your figure!







Learn to love 1/2 to 3/4 length flute sleeve

We love this sleeve length because it hides all the trouble areas and actually makes arms look smaller because of the accent at the end. You don't want a clingy fabric, though -- it'll just make your arms look like sausages. Think light and airy.






Avoid strapless and spaghetti straps

Tiny, thin straps and nonexistent straps won't do your figure any favors -- the eye will be drawn to what's above the shirt, and that will be a lot of arm. If your arms are big but toned and you're confident about them, wear what you like, but if you're concerned about it, stay away from these styles.






Look for light and airy short sleeves

Short sleeves can work as long as you make certain they don't cut right across the largest parts of your arm. The end of the sleeve needs to hit at a thinner part of the arm to be flattering. A gauzy fabric like this will help your arms to look more delicate -- just make sure the material doesn't pull at the shoulders.






No elasticized puff sleeves

This style is DEFINITELY not for you. The elastic will cut into your arm, accentuating the size of the part not covered by the puff sleeve, and because your arm is larger to begin with, the puff won't be so puffy -- it'll more likely stretch over your shoulder and look like an elasticized cap sleeve. Not flattering.






Be careful with the flutter sleeve

This little flutter sleeve is tricky. If it fits correctly, it can look very feminine and delicate, and it's actually pretty flattering. If it fits incorrectly, however, it will accentuate the largest part of your arm. Find one in a good fit, and you've got a great option for those really hot days. Take an objective friend shopping with you and ask her advice if you don't think you can tell whether it fits properly or not.






Hold off on halters

Anything with a narrow neckline is going to make your arms look bigger. Go for wider necklines and thicker straps to balance out the arms and achieve the most flattering fit.

Source


----------



## nanzmck (May 2, 2008)

thanks for posting this!

i'm that girl who finds an excuse to wear a sweater, even on the hottest days. it's embarrassing, and rather hard to shop for shirts.

great tips!!


----------



## daer0n (May 2, 2008)

Awesome tips! Thanks for posting Tina! Very very useful tips!


----------



## Adrienne (May 2, 2008)

Great tips! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Darla (May 2, 2008)

I think i need to post this on one of the CD boards they need it even more than here.


----------



## pinksugar (May 2, 2008)

I really like that dress at the top. So pretty and flattering!


----------



## magosienne (May 3, 2008)

i agree with Rosie ! thanks for posting those useful tips !


----------

